# Applying Isoxaben, safe herbicide formulations for battery sprayer



## Jstar333 (Jun 14, 2020)

I am new to spraying an entire yard with a backpack sprayer. In the past I have used Ortho Weed B Gon in a ready to use garden hose sprayer. I have Buckhorn invading my lawn and need to start using a herbicide that contains Triclopyr. I bought a 6 ounce bottle of Monterey Spurge Power which is a broadleaf herbicide that contains Triclopyr.

I purchased a Sprayer Plus 105Ex battery backpack sprayer to apply the herbicide on a 5K lawn. Spurge Power is a liquid herbicide which I believe will spray without problems in a battery sprayer.

The other thing I would like to spray in the fall or early spring is a pre-emergent herbicide that contains Isoxaben. At DoMyOwn.com, I have found 3 herbicide formulations that may work.

Isoxaben 75 WG (Wettable granule formulation)
Gallery 75 DF Specialty Herbicide (dry flowable)
Gallery SC Speciality Herbicide (Soluble Concentrates)

Are all of these herbicide formulations, WG, DF, and SC safe to use in a battery sprayer? Are any of them hard on the battery powered pump or cause clogs because of granules?

After reading the product labels it seems that most of these herbicides cover a large area 32K to 64K plus. . How long is the shelf life of these herbicides once opened and stored at 70 degrees with air conditioning and no sun light?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

As long as whatever you are using can be dissolved in water, you can use it in your sprayer. Some things like bleach do not play well with metal wands and you'll need to use a bleach safe wand for that.


----------



## Jstar333 (Jun 14, 2020)

I believe that the wettable granuale (WG) and the dry flowable (DF) both do not completely dissolve in water.

The wettable granule dissolves the least and is hard on battery sprayers.

The dry flowable is a finer particle or dissolves better than the WG but still may be harmful to sprayers

The Soluble Concentrate (SC) does dissolve in water and is safe in a battery sprayer.

Are these statement correct?

I am getting my information from this website: Introduction to Herbicide Formulations
https://www.techlinenews.com/herbicides/herbicideformulations2014


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I have used Gallery in both a pump and battery back pack sprayer with no ill effects. It sprayed fine and the results were good.


----------

